# PM requests



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have had a few pm requests to post some of my lastest work recently. So, I hope you enjoy some of these mounts, as I enjoyed putting them together. Sorry some of the heads were cut off, but when I post pics on this site...it won't post the whole pic. 

Also, thanks for the kind pm's as well!

SD


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Your work is freaking awesome!


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

A couple more,


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Smokin nice work jeff!

..._*between Darrins and your work, i find myself constantly inspired*_ 8) :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That mallard is one of the mest I have seen!! Wow I love that mount. Good work...


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> That mallard is one of the mest I have seen!! Wow I love that mount. Good work...


I agree, very cool pose on that mallard! What do you charge for a mount like that?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeff I love that mallard as well. That is the most realistic mount I think I have ever seen. I also like your hutchie just because of the sexy dude standing next to it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> That mallard is one of the mest I have seen!! Wow I love that mount. Good work...


Word cotton..... that is BAD-A!!! I could sit and look at that mount all day! I like the geese he's done in that same kinda "swept wing" pose.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job Jeff. keep up the good work.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Your "Breakthrough" pic is very nice. Nice color scheme and set-up.

Third time must be a charm.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I love the Mallard and the Pinner standing on the ice.

I have one of Jeffs mounts and it's the first thing I see when I get up and the last thing when I go to bed and I never get tired of it.


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Good work! I saved a picture of a pintail mount that you posted a couple years ago. I'll dig it up when I have a trophy bird that I need to have mounted.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Beautiful mounts, as always! I had never seen pics of that speck pair before. I really loved that one! Incredible!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I just had your work recommended to me this morning. VERY impressive.
Do you have a price list or do you play each mount by ear?
I have a very nice Pinny and a very nice Greenwing that I am saving towards having mounted. My buddy is a decent taxidermist for an amateur that is still learning, but if I got something exceptional, or rare I will want it done the best I can afford. Can I afford you? :mrgreen: 

We were discussing Mandarin ducks at the time and who would we want to mount something that spectacular.


Looking forward to seeing some more of your work and maybe owning some. SOMEDAY!


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> Do you have a price list or do you play each mount by ear?


Jeff is worth the price! He did a mallard for me. I am anxious to kill another trophy bird to take to him. My father in law had a bird done cheaper and it looks like it! I will never regret paying the price for a quality job.

BugBuilder


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Those are some good looking mounts!! Do you only do ducks and other waterfowl or do you do all birds ie. turkey, pheasant etc?
Cory


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

That is some of the best work I have EVER seen!!
Nice job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that Jeff will mount all types of upland birds. Pheasant's, chuckar's, and turkey's have come back to life in the hands of Jeff..


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't think I have ever seen that quality of upland mounts before. Great work Jeff. What is the name of your taxidermy studio or do you just do it on the side? Perhaps in the spring I will have a gobbler for you.
Cory


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow,

Pretty humbling to say the least folks. Thanks for the kind comments! Really, I'm just trying to put out the "Best Quality Bird" possible! And yes...I don't think the price is to high, considering the national average duck runs about $275.00 for commerical work. My work is not commerical, and I'll stand behind ever mount I do.

Artoxx, PM sent.

cwp - Cory - I'll be looking forward to hearing from you in the future! And thanks. Plus...YES I do upland game birds. PM sent as well. 

SD


----------

